# Postal ILR Application Timeline (within the UK) - SET (M, F, O categories only)



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm starting a new timeline specific to those applying for further leave to remain on any of the following categories: SET(M), SET(F), SET(O)

Please use the following format:

*Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): 
Documents submitted: 
Documents received by Home Office: 
Payment taken/debited: 
Biometrics letter received: 
Biometrics enrolled: 
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: 
BRP card received: *

Please only post timelines (no questions, etc) to make the most of the thread, and it's easier for everyone to find the latest information.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

*First update*

*Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): * SET(M)
*Documents submitted: *14/02/2018
*Documents received by Home Office: *15/02/2018
*Payment taken/debited: *16/02/2018
*Received application email:* 06/03/2018
*Biometrics letter received:* Pending
*Biometrics enrolled: *Pending
*Approval/refusal letter and documents received:* Pending
*BRP card received:* Pending


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

*Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O):* SET(M)
*Documents submitted:* 17/03/2018
*Documents received by Home Office: * Pending
*Payment taken/debited:* Pending
*Biometrics letter received:* Pending
*Biometrics enrolled:* Pending
*Approval/refusal letter and documents received:* Pending 
*BRP card received: * Pending


----------



## rudefergs (Jan 8, 2013)

Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): SET(O)
Documents submitted: 27/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: Pending
Payment taken/debited: Pending
Received application email: Pending
Biometrics letter received: Pending
Biometrics enrolled: Pending
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## Whatshisname (Aug 15, 2010)

Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET (M)
Documents submitted: 14/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 15/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 17/03/2018
Biometrics letter received: Pending
Biometrics enrolled: Pending
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

*Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): * SET(M) 
*Documents submitted: *14/02/2018 
*Documents received by Home Office: *15/02/2018 
*Payment taken/debited: *16/02/2018 
*Received application email:* 06/03/2018 
*Biometrics letter received:* 07/03/2018 (dated 05/03/2018) 
*Biometrics enrolled: *08/03/2018 
*Approval/refusal letter and documents received:* 28/03/18 (dated 27/03/2018)
*BRP card received:* 29/03/2018


----------



## Whatshisname (Aug 15, 2010)

Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET (M)
Documents submitted: 14/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 15/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 17/03/2018
Received application email: 10/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: Pending
Biometrics enrolled: Pending
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET(M)
Documents submitted: 17/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 19/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 21/03/2018
Received application email: 11/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: Pending
Biometrics enrolled: Pending
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending 
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## Whatshisname (Aug 15, 2010)

*Second Update*

Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET (M)
Documents submitted: 14/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 15/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 17/03/2018
Received application email: 10/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: 11/04/2018 (Dated: 09/04/2018)
Biometrics enrolled: 11/04/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET(M)
Documents submitted: 17/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 19/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 21/03/2018
Received application email: 11/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: 12/04/2018
Biometrics enrolled: 14/04/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending 
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET(M)
Documents submitted: 17/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 19/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 21/03/2018
Received application email: 11/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: 12/04/2018
Biometrics enrolled: 14/04/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Approval letter. 03/05/2017 
BRP card received: Pending

Can't believe how quick it was. Just over 6 weeks!


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

And another update. BRP delivered 

Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET(M)
Documents submitted: 17/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 19/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 21/03/2018
Received application email: 11/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: 12/04/2018
Biometrics enrolled: 14/04/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Approval letter. 03/05/2017 
BRP card received: 03/05/2017


----------



## Whatshisname (Aug 15, 2010)

*I'm A Legal Alien...With ILR*

Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET (M)
Documents submitted: 14/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 15/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 17/03/2018
Received application email: 10/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: 11/04/2018 (Dated: 09/04/2018)
Biometrics enrolled: 11/04/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Approval letter dated 03/05/2018 received.
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## Whatshisname (Aug 15, 2010)

*Last Piece of the Puzzle*

Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET (M)
Documents submitted: 14/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 15/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 17/03/2018
Received application email: 10/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: 11/04/2018 (Dated: 09/04/2018)
Biometrics enrolled: 11/04/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Approval letter dated 03/05/2018 received.
BRP card received: 08/05/2018

BRP card arrived today via courier. I'm sure I probably would have received it Monday had it not been a Bank Holiday. But since Sunday was my birthday, the ILR was the best birthday present that I could have asked for. Next step Naturalization and a British passport.


----------



## rudefergs (Jan 8, 2013)

Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): SET(O)
Documents submitted: 27/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 28/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 14/05/2018
Received application email: 11/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: Pending
Biometrics enrolled: Pending
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## rudefergs (Jan 8, 2013)

Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): SET(O)
Documents submitted: 27/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 28/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 14/05/2018
Received application email: 11/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: 01/06/2018
Biometrics enrolled: 04/06/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## ugbabe (Nov 21, 2012)

Applied for ILR Route : Set (M)
Date application sent : 20/04/18
Document received by HO : 23/04/18
Ack letter received (if applicable) : 26/04/18(Email) I got 2 other was 24/05/18
Biometric Letter received :27/04/18
Date Biometrics Enrolled :02/05/18
Payment Debited :24/04/18
Approval/Refusal Received : Approval 
BRP Card Received : 20/06/18


----------



## nettina123 (Jul 19, 2018)

Applied for ILR Route SET (M) - 5 Year Route
Date application sent : Online 07/07/2018
Payment Debited : 07/07/2018
Biometric Letter received (online automatically) : 07/07/2018
Ack letter received email : 09/07/18
Supporting Documents sent : 10/07/18
Documents received by HO : 11/07/18
Date Biometrics Enrolled : 11/07/18
Approval/Refusal Received : Waiting


----------



## chicgeek (Jan 4, 2013)

*Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): *
SET(M)
*Documents submitted:*
26/05/2018
*Documents received by Home Office:*
29/05/2018
*Payment taken/debited:*
26/05/2018
*Biometrics letter received:*
26/05/2018
*Biometrics enrolled:*
26/05/2018
*Approval/refusal letter and documents received: *
-
*BRP card received:*
-


----------



## zwi_1021 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): SET (M)
Documents submitted: 30/07/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 31/07/2018
Payment taken/debited: 01/08/2018
Received application email: Pending
Biometrics letter received: Pending
Biometrics enrolled: Pending
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending
BRP card received: * Pending


----------



## chicgeek (Jan 4, 2013)

chicgeek said:


> *Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): *
> SET(M)
> *Documents submitted:*
> 26/05/2018
> ...


Timeline updated and I have my ILR.

Was stressful seeing other applications resolved more quickly than mine, but it was well in the end. For other applicants, there is no email notification before your documents are sent back. They also bury the 'you have received ILR' working halfway down the second page.

Good luck to the rest.


----------



## zwi_1021 (Apr 30, 2015)

Update on my postal ILR timeline. 

Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): SET (M)
Documents submitted: 30/07/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 31/07/2018
Payment taken/debited: 01/08/2018
Received application email: 13/08/2018
Biometrics letter received: 14/08/2018
Biometrics enrolled: 15/08/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending
BRP card received: Pending

Fingers crossed!


----------



## rudefergs (Jan 8, 2013)

Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): SET(O)
Documents submitted: 27/03/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 28/03/2018
Payment taken/debited: 14/05/2018
Received application email: 11/04/2018
Biometrics letter received: 01/06/2018
Biometrics enrolled: 04/06/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: 24/08/2018
BRP card received: 28/08/2018


----------



## zwi_1021 (Apr 30, 2015)

Update on my postal ILR timeline. 

Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): SET (M)
Documents submitted: 30/07/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 31/07/2018
Payment taken/debited: 01/08/2018
Received application email: 13/08/2018
Biometrics letter received: 14/08/2018
Biometrics enrolled: 15/08/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Approval letter and docs 13/09/2018
BRP card received: Pending

I'm so over the moon! quick turnaround by post. Worth it! Thank you everyone who has helped me in this forum! I really appreciate all you time and effort


----------



## Suzi.Q85 (Sep 14, 2018)

Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): SET(O) Ancestral 5 years
Documents submitted: 16/05/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 17/05/2018
Payment taken/debited: 21/05/2018
Received application email: 06/06/2018
Biometrics letter received: date on letter is 27 June but received the week after that
Biometrics enrolled: 07/07/2018
In Progress emails from H/O: 15/06/2018 // 04/07/2018 // 06/08/2018 //04/09/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## Suzi.Q85 (Sep 14, 2018)

has your documents come through yet ? Eish boet I am stressing! lol


----------



## zwi_1021 (Apr 30, 2015)

Type of ILR postal application (SET M, F or O): SET (M)
Documents submitted: 30/07/2018
Documents received by Home Office: 31/07/2018
Payment taken/debited: 01/08/2018
Received application email: 13/08/2018
Biometrics letter received: 14/08/2018
Biometrics enrolled: 15/08/2018
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Approval letter and docs 13/09/2018
BRP card received: 17/09/2018

Wohoo! Now I could rest stressing myself and soon to apply for naturalisation/citizenship!  Good luck to all!


----------



## hasiqbal76 (Nov 27, 2015)

Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET M 
Documents submitted: 22nd October 2018
Documents received by Home Office: 23rd October 2018
Payment taken/debited: 25th October 2018
Biometrics letter received: 3 nd November 2018 dated 1st nov 2018
Biometrics enrolled: 6 November 
Approval/refusal letter and documents received: Pending 
BRP card received: Pending 
2 emails 2nd November and 3rd December - usual stuff still considering emails


----------



## hasiqbal76 (Nov 27, 2015)

hasiqbal76 said:


> Type of ILR application (SET M, F or O): SET M
> Documents submitted: 22nd October 2018
> Documents received by Home Office: 23rd October 2018
> Payment taken/debited: 25th October 2018
> ...



Thanks for all the help, the Expired B1 was accepted


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Posting my timeline here (* it's online and not Posta*l) 
Type of ILR postal application: *SET (M)*
Application received email - *23/09/2019*
Biometrics enrolled: *26/03/2019*
Documents submitted: *26/03/2019*
Decision email/letter : Pending
BRP card received: Pending


----------



## Arsenal86 (Apr 1, 2019)

Set(M)
Aplication made online on 15/02/19
Supporting documents received by homeoffic 18/02/19
Biometric letter enrolled 18/02/19
Approval received pending 
Biometric card received pending


----------



## Arsenal86 (Apr 1, 2019)

Arsenal86 said:


> Set(M)
> Aplication made online on 15/02/19
> Supporting documents received by homeoffic 18/02/19
> Biometric letter enrolled 18/02/19
> ...


Hi I did received monthly email from homeoffice about processing aplication but for May I haven't received any. Does this happened to any of you. Thanks in advance


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

juhi said:


> Posting my timeline here (* it's online and not Posta*l)
> Type of ILR postal application: *SET (M)*
> Application received email - *23/09/2019*
> Biometrics enrolled: *26/03/2019*
> ...


Hi Arsenal,
We didn't receive any monthly emails but have only received a confirmation email on 10 April notifying- 'APPLICATION under consideration''


----------



## Arsenal86 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Juhi , thanks mate , I use to get every 15 each month email notifying application is under consideration, but this month I haven't received any , they must have stopped sending, anyway they are all automated emails 




QUOTE=Arsenal86;14840272]Set(M)


Aplication made online on 15/02/19
Supporting documents received by homeoffic 18/02/19
Biometric letter enrolled 18/02/19
Approval received pending 
Biometric card received pending[/QUOTE]

Hi I did received monthly email from homeoffice about processing aplication but for May I haven't received any. Does this happened to any of you. Thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


juhi said:


> juhi said:
> 
> 
> > Posting my timeline here (* it's online and not Posta*l)
> ...


----------



## Arsenal86 (Apr 1, 2019)

Arsenal86 said:


> Set(M)
> Aplication made online on 15/02/19
> Supporting documents received by homeoffic 18/02/19
> Biometric letter enrolled 18/02/19
> ...


...


----------



## Arsenal86 (Apr 1, 2019)

Arsenal86 said:


> Arsenal86 said:
> 
> 
> > Set(M)
> ...


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Arsenal86 said:


> ...


Congrats!


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

*over the moon !!!!*



juhi said:


> Posting my timeline here (* it's online and not Posta*l)
> Type of ILR postal application: *SET (M)*
> Application received email - *23/09/2019*
> Biometrics enrolled: *26/03/2019*
> ...


Hello Everyone, 
Finally the day has come to share THE news. Just received our BRPs.
Would like to thank everyone here who have provided abundance of support and guidance. Especially Joppa who have started this forum and then Nyclon, whatevershouldwedo, cleveroctopus, waterdragon and and many more.
Thank you so much!!!


----------

